# 03 Legacy tractor PTO issue



## ajcain117 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hope this works this time!! Help Below is what I tried to send to the Simplicity website!!!!



Hello, I'm contacting you with hopes that you might be able to help me out with and issue that I'm having with my Legacy tractor. I am the buildings and grounds supervisor for the Town of Oakland. We maintain many acres of property for the town, from cemeteries to ball fields. I have owned only simplicity tractors since I've worked for the town (20years). I presently have two Broadmoors and a Legacy, so I'm very familiar with the equipment.. Until now!!! About a week ago I started getting a bad vibration in my front axle when I engaged the PTO. I change both outer bearings with hopes that it would cure the problem. I was wrong. I now have dropped the whole front axle out from under the tractor to find that the internal bushing that the PTO shaft rides in is badly damaged from lack of grease. The bushing still seats well into the front axle, but the inside of the bushing is worn oblong and the PTO shaft is very sloppy when place into the bushing, about an 1/8"play. I called a local dealer and was told the I have to buy a front end kit($275), and that I couldn't buy just the bushing.. they weren't really sure why though. Is the bushing pressed into the front axle and it comes as one piece?? I'm open to any comments or suggestions!!! 
Thank You,


----------



## ajcain117 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have since solved the problem... Simplicity sells a PTO kit, if anyone happens to run into this problem, just an FYI, don't buy the kit and PTO shaft, The kit comes with a shaft and it is a little longer than the original... Seems to have solve the problem $275 dollars later... But I'm up and MOWING again..


----------

